# ACSM



## primer (6 Oct 2004)

for all you ARMY CADETS  

Here is the web site for any information you might need on the Army Cadet Service Medal.

http://www.armycadetleague.ca/Templates/maine.html


----------



## THEARMYGUY (7 Oct 2004)

Thanks Primer!!  Very informative and it looks like the league has a good idea here.

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## Ranger Rick (8 Oct 2004)

Thank you very much!!! Ive been looking for some official documentation on this. Not just some one else interpretation or what they think.  ;D


----------



## primer (12 Oct 2004)

I have just put the applications in for 6 cadets for the 5 year medal and one for 5 and 1. All I need to know is how long will it take to get them to give out to the cadets.


----------



## Chief03 (13 Oct 2004)

Its suppose to take untill the next year after the application is sent in unless the five years has already passed than maybe some time during the year.


----------



## ouyin2000 (18 Oct 2004)

i personally think this is a great idea, and a bit of an incentive to newer cadets to stay in for awile, and achieve things of wonder.

but i can also see the other side of the arguement that states: "it is just another shiny thing to hang off of your uniform and to make us look more 'americanized' "

but i feel the pros outweigh the cons, and i have already handing in my application for medal + 1 bar to my corps CO


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (26 Oct 2004)

I was wondering when do I apply. This is my fifth year I just started in Sept. and I was wondering because It is suposed to be presented at a big event such as an annual so If I apply next Sept. than I wont get it untill 2 annuals from now?
Regards,


----------



## ouyin2000 (27 Oct 2004)

i suggest talking it over with your CO or other such officer, they will either recommend you apply now, or apply at the end of your 5th year

the requirements states that to be awarded, the cadet must have completed 5 years service


----------



## j.babin (16 Nov 2004)

I wish it would have been out when i was a cadet - how sweet it would have been to have 4 medals - ANAVETS, LSM, LME


----------



## primer (17 Nov 2004)

j.babin said:
			
		

> I wish it would have been out when i was a cadet - how sweet it would have been to have 4 medals - ANAVETS, LSM, LME



If you were an Army cadet for 5 years you could buy one

 LOL


----------



## Sgt.Fitzpatrick (28 Nov 2004)

I hope air cadets had something like this I would like to get a medal or two.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (29 Nov 2004)

Sgt.Fitzpatrick said:
			
		

> I hope air cadets had something like this I would like to get a medal or two.



Well theres a pretty good chance. Navy cadets have one, and now the army cadets finally got one. Its only a matter of time now I believe.
Regards,


----------



## sgt_mandal (30 Nov 2004)

Hopefully before my time expires lol.


----------



## :riflemanjack: (24 Apr 2006)

Yo  how do  u put those green scrunchey things  on ur combats...  Im so mad :threat: bcause theres already those strings at the bottom... so why do u need the scrunchies ???


----------



## Reimer (28 Apr 2006)

:riflemanjack: said:
			
		

> Yo  how do  u put those green scrunchey things  on ur combats...  Im so mad :threat: bcause theres already those strings at the bottom... so why do u need the scrunchies ???



The "scrunchies" that you are talking about I am asuming are the blouser elastics that make blousing the pants a lot easyer then with the strings, since they just wrap aound and you tuck the pants under it as opposed to tying the strings and trying to role the pants up with them.


----------



## Pea (28 Apr 2006)

Aaron Reimer said:
			
		

> the blouser elastics



Would that be boot bands?


----------



## Reimer (29 Apr 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> Would that be boot bands?



yes, yes they would be.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (1 May 2006)

WOW! That was pretty off topic not even about the same uniform. Anyways got my ACSM last Monday, although I was eligible for my medal plus one bar as of January...Guess there a little behind on them?
Regards


----------



## xcameron (28 May 2006)

The Army Cadet League of Canada has lowered the qualifying time for the Service Medal to 4 years.  Annoying to me (lol) because I'm with a provincial league and made up a bunch of blank certificates.  Now I have to throw those ones out and make more.


----------

